# Constant Data Loss Problem (4G only) UPDATED 3/01/12 ***FIXED***



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So from what I've read, there's quite a few cases of people having data loss problems when in 4G. What I mean by this, is that every few minutes the phone loses all data and then gets 4G back.

I know this is not due to spotty coverage since I live in Phoenix, we have excellent 4G coverage and I never had this issue with my Droid Bionic. But if it was, then it would simply go from 4G to 3G instead of losing data all together.

My phone has this problem but only when I running it in 4G. If I switch to CDMA only (3G) I have zero problems whatsoever.

I went yesterday to the Verizon store to get a new SIM card since some people seem to think that might be the problem, but that didn't help.

Before I resort to contacting Samsung for a warranty replacement since I bought the phone used, has anyone that was experiencing my problem found a fix for it? Does anyone know if installing a custom ROM with a custom kernel/radio would solve my problem?

I'm currently running the phone stock, unlocked & rooted with 4.0.4

Any help will be greatly appreciated since I would love to be able to enjoy 4G on this awesome phone instead of being stuck in 3G all the time.

Thanks!

***FIXED***

To save you guys the headache from reading all the posts, here are some cliff notes:

* Phone drops ALL data (4G, 3G & Cellular)
* It is not a software problem (flashed different radios)
* It is not a coverage issue (strong 4G in area)
* Received first replacement phone (worse than the first one)
* Second phone replacement is working flawless with ZERO data drops


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you tried other radios?

What is the strength of your 4G signal?

Are you running any "battery saving" programs that could be trying to turn off radio to save juice?


----------



## YelraH777 (Jun 7, 2011)

i had this problem and have posted in other threads about this. i got a new sim card from verizon first and that didn't fix the problem, i tried every radio that is avail (4.01, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, 4.0.4 and differnt hybrids) and none of them worked either. So i then took my phone back to stock and locked the bootloader and had it replaced. I got the replacement phone yesterday and haven't had a single problem with 4G yet, it has been rock solid... so i would say you are probably going to need to get a replacment phone.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

YelraH777 said:


> i had this problem and have posted in other threads about this. i got a new sim card from verizon first and that didn't fix the problem, i tried every radio that is avail (4.01, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, 4.0.4 and differnt hybrids) and none of them worked either. So i then took my phone back to stock and locked the bootloader and had it replaced. I got the replacement phone yesterday and haven't had a single problem with 4G yet, it has been rock solid... so i would say you are probably going to need to get a replacment phone.


That's what I was afraid of. I think this is a hardware issue and not a software issue unfortunately.

If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions for you:

1. Did you purchase your phone new at Verizon?
2. Did you take your phone back there or did you do a warranty replacement with Samsung?

Thanks!


----------



## XDRDX (Jun 6, 2011)

4g and 3g have had nationwide outages numerous times over the last 2 months. Are you certain this is not all you are experiencing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

XDRDX said:


> 4g and 3g have had nationwide outages numerous times over the last 2 months. Are you certain this is not all you are experiencing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm positive it has nothing to do with the outages.


----------



## YelraH777 (Jun 7, 2011)

yea mine was nothing to do with the outages, it was a hardware problem... my buddy has a nexus and he sits beside me at work and his 4g never went out and mine was constantly through out the day going out, but 3g was solid - yea i purchased mine new the day they came out at a verizon store and i took it to verizon on Friday of last week and they sent in for a replacment and i got it yesterday....i'm pretty sure it was a manufacture warranty replacment... but this replacment has been wonderful and i have yet to experience any drops at all - here is a screen shot of the difference if you look at the battery stats it will show you your mobile signal every place there is a red line is when it dropped and as you can see from the second picture my new phone hasn't dropped once...


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So wait, they sent yours in for a replacement? So how long were you without your Nexus?


----------



## YelraH777 (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry they didn't send it in, i still had my phone, i just had to wait for the replacement to get here.. they didn't send it in, sorry i should have said that. I also should say this.. they shipped me the replacment next day so if you get it but because i went in on Friday and because of Presidents day i had to wait until Tuesday to get it.. but no i wasn't without a phone i now have to ship my old one back in the same box the replacment came in.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Being that I didn't purchase my phone from Verizon, they might not want to do a warranty exchange for me so I might have to contact Samsung directly.

I'll go in tomorrow to see what they say since it's my day off. We'll see what they say.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine was out today as well as others but for some reason it didn't come back after the data was restored I still didn't get any . I had to reboot it was pretty lame

sent from my super gnex


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

dr01dx said:


> Mine was out today as well as others but for some reason it didn't come back after the data was restored I still didn't get any . I had to reboot it was pretty lame
> 
> sent from my super gnex


You're was due to the outage though. I have this problem on a daily basis... lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a friend that got his Nexus yesterday. Says he drops all connection(even phone) every couple of minutes. Sounds just like your issue. He took it to VZW and they told him it was because the outages and to come back in tomorrow if it still does it. Funny, He's right down the road from me and my 4G is rock solid lol. Dumb sales reps.


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine has this problem also except it only drops 2-3 times a day. Just got off the phone with vzw and they are sending a new sim to see if that fixes it.

This is what happens to mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

My phone has this problem but only when I running it in 4G. If I switch to CDMA only (3G) I have zero problems whatsoever.

+1

I have this problem with 2 different Galaxy Nexus, stock and rooted and. also with the same setup you have. I hope it's a software issue.


----------



## txyaloo (Oct 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I have a friend that got his Nexus yesterday. Says he drops all connection(even phone) every couple of minutes. Sounds just like your issue. He took it to VZW and they told him it was because the outages and to come back in tomorrow if it still does it. Funny, He's right down the road from me and my 4G is rock solid lol. Dumb sales reps.


My first Nexus has the exact same problems. When it happened, you could watch the signal drop to -120. When it came back, you'd see the signal return to normal. It was doing this up to several times a minute. It'd also lose the SIM information - aka it wouldn't show my phone number, PRL, etc whenever the signal dropped. 5 replacement SIMs didn't fix it. Verizon replaced the phone the next day and that solved the problems.

There is definitely a hardware problem with these phones that causes this.


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Mine has this problem also except it only drops 2-3 times a day. Just got off the phone with vzw and they are sending a new sim to see if that fixes it.
> 
> This is what happens to mine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My girlfriend had her first nexus dropping all signal all the time, we went to verizon and they swapped the sim to see if that would fix it. It didn't fix it, so we called amazon and they over nighted a new nexus to us. This nexus had they same issue but she thinks it dropped less often. So we called amazon again and they sent out another one. This 3rd phone is definitely alot better but she still seems to be experiencing signal loss every once and awhile. 
Thinking of contacting verizon to see if they can send us a new(non refurbished) phone, or see if they can figure out what's going on. Or maybe we will try a new sim again. Really hoping this 3rd phone isn't a flop also. She really likes the nexus, after the second bad one we went to verizon to see if she liked any of the other phones(rezound, razr), and she didn't like any of them compared to the nexus. 
My nexus has been fine since the day I got it, it's a little annoying that we are now on her 3rd phone and could be working towards a 4th. Hopefully this time its not the phone and it's something we can fix.


----------



## Irhumbled (Jun 26, 2011)

I just got my galaxy nexus, on my second day of use. I cannot tell you how annoying it is. If 4g is enabled I lose complete signal, whether on a phonecall, text messaging, data, w/e. I can't make any kind of phone call with regular success, nor browse the web via 4g without waiting 30 seconds for it to reconnect. I sat in my bed this morning for 45mins, and watch it cut out at least 8 times via the battery monitor (red blips showing as complete signal loss). Put it on cdma only mode for school and didn't lose connection once over 4 hours. Think it's pretty clear something is wrong. Bought it at costco, guess I should go down there to take a look.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had Verizon warranty a phone I bought on Ebay. Its only a few months. They cannot tell where you got iy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Irhumbled (Jun 26, 2011)

trueagle said:


> I've had Verizon warranty a phone I bought on Ebay. Its only a few months. They cannot tell where you got iy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Don't they have a record if you got the phone through verizon?


----------



## YelraH777 (Jun 7, 2011)

Irhumbled said:


> I just got my galaxy nexus, on my second day of use. I cannot tell you how annoying it is. If 4g is enabled I lose complete signal, whether on a phonecall, text messaging, data, w/e. I can't make any kind of phone call with regular success, nor browse the web via 4g without waiting 30 seconds for it to reconnect. I sat in my bed this morning for 45mins, and watch it cut out at least 8 times via the battery monitor (red blips showing as complete signal loss). Put it on cdma only mode for school and didn't lose connection once over 4 hours. Think it's pretty clear something is wrong. Bought it at costco, guess I should go down there to take a look.


Samething was happening to me if you look on page 1 of this thread i have screen shots and it seems that is the samething that was happening with me... I got a replacement phone through verizon and my 4g has been solid ever since! i would recommend getting it replaced


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

trueagle said:


> I've had Verizon warranty a phone I bought on Ebay. Its only a few months. They cannot tell where you got iy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm curious as how you got them to do that. When I went into the store, they knew right away I didn't purchase it there since they must have put a note in the account when I got it activated. Then I tried calling customer service, and they said it still showed my Bionic as being active on my line and not the Nexus (which I thought was weird).

Yesterday I charged my phone to 100%. Then I unplugged it and switched it from 3G to 4G since I was just chilling at home. After 2 hours of being unplugged, I looked at my battery stats where it shows the data drop, and it dropped a total of 19 times during that 2 hour period.

I already opened up a case with Samsung and they emailed me a UPS label to send it in for repair. They said it would take about 3 weeks to get it back from the time I send it, they receive it, fix it and send it back. I just bought my gf the HTC Rezound online, so as soon as that comes in I'll be hooking my Bionic back up on my line and then sending this in. I'm definitely going to print a full description of my problem when I send it in so they know exactly what's going on. I really hope they can fix it the first time around because I would hate to be without the phone for another 3 weeks if I have to send it back for repair again.

Anyway, this is definitely a hardware and not a software problem. I'll keep you guys updated with my situation.


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I got my new sim yesterday. Everything seems better right now its only been a day tho. Connection is staying on 4g and not flipping back and forth between 3g as much. Haven't experienced a complete signal drop yet either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

YelraH777 said:


> i had this problem and have posted in other threads about this. i got a new sim card from verizon first and that didn't fix the problem, i tried every radio that is avail (4.01, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, 4.0.4 and differnt hybrids) and none of them worked either. So i then took my phone back to stock and locked the bootloader and had it replaced. I got the replacement phone yesterday and haven't had a single problem with 4G yet, it has been rock solid... so i would say you are probably going to need to get a replacment phone.


A friend of mine had constant 4G issues as well, Verizon gave him a new SIM and that didn't work. They told him a software update would fix it, but I told him to demand a new phone. 2 days later he had a new phone which works perfectly.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's a screenshot I took the other day. I charged the phone to 100%, unplugged it and then switched over to 4G. I let it sit on my nightstand for 2 hours, and as you can see from the screenshot, my phone lost signal over 20 times during the 2 hour period. Complete data loss is marked by the red lines in the Mobile Network Signal bar.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

What radios are you using at the moment? Haha. Scratch that I just read op, maybe try mixing and matching your radios use the 3g radio you have and try an older one for your lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I also have problems with random data drops throughout the day and I also bought my Nexus used from Ebay, so I'm wondering if I can call Verizon to get it replaced or have to go through Samsung like the OP.


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

This may not help you guys but I just want to throw it out there since it's cut my data drops by about 75%. I'm running AOKP and ever since I've started using "performance" for the governor setting I've been getting a much more consistent signal. Up until a week ago I was always on a conservative setting but nothing that would turn data off. It seemed like everytime I turned the screen on I would have no data. That's no longer the case for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

This has been pissing me off like crazy!! I have had the phone for like maybe 5 days and I have not dropped so many calls in the 7 years of service I have had with Verizon.

For a $300 phone (ON CONTRACT!) this really is disappointing. I'm in love with the phone but I want to chuck it across the room when I drop an important call...I feel like I need to get a flip phone for calls. :-(


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dropping calls is different than losing data service. I would take that one back and exchange it. I think I've dropped one call since release day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

tourplayer said:


> Dropping calls is different than losing data service. I would take that one back and exchange it. I think I've dropped one call since release day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm sure the reason why he's dropping calls is due to the data loss.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

hacku said:


> I'm sure the reason why he's dropping calls is due to the data loss.


I'd say it's likely because when my data drops, all signal drops off and it says searching for service in the notification window.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

That's probably true but my point is that its completely possible to not have 3g or 4g and still make phone calls. When my sim card went bad I was still able to call verizon and speak to them. Your problems seem to be worse than what others are reporting which again is why I say take your phone back. Its pretty much worthless if you can't hold a conversation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

tourplayer said:


> That's probably true but my point is that its completely possible to not have 3g or 4g and still make phone calls. When my sim card went bad I was still able to call verizon and speak to them. Your problems seem to be worse than what others are reporting which again is why I say take your phone back. Its pretty much worthless if you can't hold a conversation.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When I say ALL data connection is lost, that includes 4G, 3G and cellular connection. So if you're in the middle of the call when the data drop occurs... there goes your phone call.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry I should have mentioned..my problem is that everything gets lost and i have to wait for the phone to get back signal. Its like the radio reboots or something.

I really would like to see how many people have this data drop problem. Its just really frustrating.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

So I got a hookup and was I was able to add insurance on my phone which adds the extended warranty. That covers anything the is defective on the phone that hasn't been caused by the user (ie: bad radio, etc.). So Monday morning I call tech support and after a couple of minutes of talking he sets me up with a replacement phone which they overnight.

I checked tracking a little after lunch and noticed that it's been delivered to my house and left at my front door even though there is a signature required to deliver the package. I head home to pick it up before it grows legs and disappears and I'm excited to finally have a constant 4G connection.

After swapping my SIM card and battery I power up the phone and it goes straight to the homescreen. Just in case I decided to do a factory reset and sign in.

I HAVE 4G!!!! 

Well, not for long. While my phone is restoring apps my connection drops just like before. It doesn't drop to 3G and then back... all connection is lost and then comes back. I've had the phone on now for a little over 30 minutes and it's dropped data over 10 times already. I actually think this one is worse than the one I'm sending back...









After I get off work, I'm going to go to the Verizon store to get a new SIM card and see if that helps. That didn't help with the one I'm sending back, but that's not to say it won't help with this one. After all, one of my friends who has a Bionic had this exact same problem and it was fixed with a new SIM. So I'm going to keep my hopes up and hope that a new SIM card will fix the issue. If it doesn't, I guess I'll be having them ship me as many as it takes until I get one that doesn't have this problem.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

hacku said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> So I got a hookup and was I was able to add insurance on my phone which adds the extended warranty. That covers anything the is defective on the phone that hasn't been caused by the user (ie: bad radio, etc.). So Monday morning I call tech support and after a couple of minutes of talking he sets me up with a replacement phone which they overnight.
> 
> ...


Maybe you just have terribad LTE signal in your house?
Also, when you say you're "restoring" app, you don't mean you're restoring apps from Titanium Backup with system data or anything right? i hope not lol

Also, have you tested your signal for "drops" at other locations other than your house? Go test somewhere else, if it dosen't drop. There goes your answer.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Maybe you just have terribad LTE signal in your house?
> Also, when you say you're "restoring" app, you don't mean you're restoring apps from Titanium Backup with system data or anything right? i hope not lol
> 
> Also, have you tested your signal for "drops" at other locations other than your house? Go test somewhere else, if it dosen't drop. There goes your answer.


I live in Phoenix, AZ where we have excellent LTE coverage, so it's not a coverage issue. I've seen it drop when I have full bars in 4G. I'm also coming from a Bionic which I had ZERO problems with 4G where I live. Also, the data drops happen everywhere, not just at my house.

When I said the phone was restoring apps, I'm talking about Google restoring all my apps when I log into the device. This replacement is fully stock and I won't be unlocking the bootloader or rooting any replacement until I've established that I'm not having any more data drops.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Care to share wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

akoolive said:


> Care to share wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Huh?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't know what to tell you, it's odd that you're getting that even after multiple Nexuses. Hate to say it, but maybe this isn't the phone for you?

If I were going with what you are, I'd go for something else. i need my 4g lol


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Don't know what to tell you, it's odd that you're getting that even after multiple Nexuses. Hate to say it, but maybe this isn't the phone for you?
> 
> If I were going with what you are, I'd go for something else. i need my 4g lol


Not the phone for me? Don't be ridiculous. I just need to get one that actually works and I'll be happy.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

hacku said:


> Not the phone for me? Don't be ridiculous. I just need to get one that actually works and I'll be happy.


Hard to believe multiple phones are giving you the same issue, that's all. Any other Rootzwiki members in Phoenix experiencing this?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Hard to believe multiple phones are giving you the same issue, that's all. Any other Rootzwiki members in Phoenix experiencing this?


If you read this thread alone, you can see that multiple people have experienced the same data drop issue. I think I'm just VERY unlucky and got two phones that have the same problem. This is not by any means an isolated incident.Btw, I have two people that work with me that also have 4G phones and don't have this issue.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

hacku said:


> If you read this thread alone, you can see that multiple people have experienced the same data drop issue. I think I'm just VERY unlucky and got two phones that have the same problem. This is not by any means an isolated incident.Btw, I have two people that work with me that also have 4G phones and don't have this issue.


Well then. Good luck, hope you get one that works well


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm I never thought I might be a victim of this too but now that i read this topic through a bit it seems like I'am, wondering if anybody can shed some light on this as I have noticed it multiple times already.

Here is what happened over the 8mins while i was reading this topic
6:04pm - 110dbm 30asu 4g service
6:09pm - 116dbm 24asu no 3g or 4g at all
6:10pm - 93dbm 2asu 3g only
sometime during 6:10pm it dropped completely no 3g or 4g and stayed like that until
6:12pm - 108dbm 32asu 4G

then it happened a few more times. Happens quite often, i mostly notice it at work because at home and at school i use wi-fi. I noticed sometimes the switchback between 3g and 4g takes a while too.

Should I have 4G on certain signal strengths? 
Coverage, is rated as very good in my area.
Should i be calling verizon and asking for replacement device?


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

Have the EXACT same problem of total signal loss. I have tried every combo of ROM and radio available. There was a thread earlier in the month about the same thing. I think its pretty well established that there is at least one batch of phones out there that can't stay connected. So please no more suggestions of switching the SIM card or spotty coverage. Funny thing I've noticed today. I'm driving through a 3G only area, so I turned of 4g, haven't really noticed any total drops since I have. When I get back to San Diego, I may attempt a day with 4g off and see what happens. This is not a long term solution, just something I'm going to check out. I will most likely be exchanging handset regardless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Same problem here. My phone completely drops signal regardless of which radios I use, about 5 times a day. Takes a couple of minutes or a reboot to get signal back. Doesn't matter if I am in a weak or strong signal area, very frustrating...

And I refuse to use wifi, I pay for unlimited data, so I want unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Same problem here. My phone completely drops signal about 5 times a day. Takes a couple of minutes or a reboot to get signal back. Doesn't matter if I am in a weak or strong signal area, very frustrating...
> 
> And I refuse to use wifi, I pay for unlimited data, so I want unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah you can get that replaced and it will make your life much happier. Friend of mine got a replacement that totally fixed the data drops.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess I'll be calling Verizon after work or tomorrow morning!
DO we specifically ask for a replacement device or what? Also do they send a new one or refurbished?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> DO we specifically ask for a replacement device or what? Also do they send a new one or refurbished?


Willing to bet a refurb; I been calling last few days do to terrible call quality. I refuse to get a refurb and they offered me a Razr Maxx yesterday - I called back today and got a totally different vibe. This tech saw a software update scheduled for early/mid March - after that I kept getting "software update should fix issue ...". So, I am gonna wait and see.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> Willing to bet a refurb; I been calling last few days do to terrible call quality. I refuse to get a refurb and they offered me a Razr Maxx yesterday - I called back today and got a totally different vibe. This tech saw a software update scheduled for early/mid March - after that I kept getting "software update should fix issue ...". So, I am gonna wait and see.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah it will be a refurb. But a refurb is basically a brand new phone. I would not worry about it at all. Pretty much everything gets replaced on the device.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah it will be a refurb. But a refurb is basically a brand new phone. I would not worry about it at all. Pretty much everything gets replaced on the device.


I just always seem to see nightmare stories, this is why I am hesitant. But if problems persist after the OTA I will have no choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

GregT said:


> Willing to bet a refurb; I been calling last few days do to terrible call quality. I refuse to get a refurb and they offered me a Razr Maxx yesterday - I called back today and got a totally different vibe. This tech saw a software update scheduled for early/mid March - after that I kept getting "software update should fix issue ...". So, I am gonna wait and see.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm kinda thinking this is also a software issue. Because if this turns out to be a hardware issue its gonna be bad for both Samsung and Verizon.

Personally, like some on this thread I refuse to turn of 4g for the sake of not dropping signal. I freaking paid for a 4g phone and pay up the ass for data I'm gonna use every bit of it!

I'm just mad they released the phone with this big of a problem.


----------



## operez (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the same drop data issue with my current nexus and after trying new sim, every radio and hybrids, I finally asked for a replacement which should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I went into a Verizon store and asked for a new SIM card. The new SIM card took FOREVER to activate. When it finally activated, the guy hands me the phone all proud of himself and says "There you go man. Good as new!".

I said, "Well, if this SIM card doesn't work we'll know in a couple of minutes". Sure enough, not even a minute after I say that all data drops and I showed him. All he could say is, "That's weird".

Signal comes back and not even 2 minutes later it drops again. So he calls his manager and they approve another replacement. I'm really hoping the new replacement works. I don't like having a 4G phone that I have to keep on 3G just to be able to use it.

I'll post another update as soon as I get the new replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> I'm kinda thinking this is also a software issue. Because if this turns out to be a hardware issue its gonna be bad for both Samsung and Verizon.
> 
> Personally, like some on this thread I refuse to turn of 4g for the sake of not dropping signal. I freaking paid for a 4g phone and pay up the ass for data I'm gonna use every bit of it!
> 
> I'm just mad they released the phone with this big of a problem.


If it was a software issue then getting a replacement device would not fix it. My Gnex never loses data. But as I stated before a friend of mine here in the same city had his brand new gnex lose data every few minutes non stop. New device fixed it. Just sayin


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

hacku said:


> So I went into a Verizon store and asked for a new SIM card. The new SIM card took FOREVER to activate. When it finally activated, the guy hands me the phone all proud of himself and says "There you go man. Good as new!".
> 
> I said, "Well, if this SIM card doesn't work we'll know in a couple of minutes". Sure enough, not even a minute after I say that all data drops and I showed him. All he could say is, "That's weird".
> 
> ...


I live in Phoenix also and believe me, this is one picky phone when using 4G. I live in Peoria but work at Sky Harbor. Originally, I hated this phone because of the shotty data. I had a RAZR so I know where I can expect good signal and where not to. I had my 1st Nexus replaced, which made zero difference. I then flashed the EK01 radios (original stock set.) The phone updates itself to EK05 the second you turn it on, so if think that you had the OG radios, you didnt unless you manually flashed em. Those worked great. Made a huge difference! I am on the FA02 now and they are pretty reliable as well. Basically, if you have this device, are in Phoenix, and want to make it reliable, you have to flash some radios. There is not a soul at Verizon that can help you and replacing the phone won't help either. Also, no matter what, bear in mind that the signal meter on the notification bar is not accurate as well. That is another issue all together. Mine sometimes will show no signal yet I will be streaming Netflix with ease. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Pakmann2k said:


> I live in Phoenix also and believe me, this is one picky phone when using 4G. I live in Peoria but work at Sky Harbor. Originally, I hated this phone because of the shotty data. I had a RAZR so I know where I can expect good signal and where not to. I had my 1st Nexus replaced, which made zero difference. I then flashed the EK01 radios (original stock set.) The phone updates itself to EK05 the second you turn it on, so if think that you had the OG radios, you didnt unless you manually flashed em. Those worked great. Made a huge difference! I am on the FA02 now and they are pretty reliable as well. Basically, if you have this device, are in Phoenix, and want to make it reliable, you have to flash some radios. There is not a soul at Verizon that can help you and replacing the phone won't help either. Also, no matter what, bear in mind that the signal meter on the notification bar is not accurate as well. That is another issue all together. Mine sometimes will show no signal yet I will be streaming Netflix with ease.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is a hardware and not a software issue, otherwise anyone with a stock Gnex would be dropping signal all the time like this phone has been. One of the Verizon employees at the store has a stock Gnex and he was listening to me and he said he's NEVER dropped signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I called tech support this morning to verify that the Verizon rep put in the order correctly to ship me out a new replacement because the guy seemed a little "lost" at times. I also wanted a tracking number for the phone and wanted to check if it would ship out today since the order was placed after 6pm yesterday.

Well, I was pleasantly surprised to hear that the replacement actually shipped out last night and would be here today which made me very happy. So when I got to work today, I decided to switch the phone to LTE/CDMA mode for shits and giggles just to see how many times it continues to drop the signal. Well, it's been over 30 minutes now on 4G and it hasn't dropped once!

I'm completely confused because yesterday it was dropping literally every couple of minutes. Even after switching the SIM card at the Verizon store, the rep saw it drop the signal 5 times in the 10-15 minutes I was there after activating the new SIM. Once I left the store I switched to CDMA only because I actually wanted to use my phone.

So now I have a choice to make. I'm going to leave this phone on 4G until the replacement arrives, and if it hasn't dropped signal I might just decide to hold on to it instead of activating the new replacement. I'll just call Verizon, explain the situation and send the replacement back to them.

I'll post again once I get the replacement to see what happens.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the same problem in my area. It's your area and your towers. I used to drop data constantly. They are working on the towers and the 4g. In the last 2 months I went from ....

No 4g service no drops ever.
4g turned on in my area dropping 20+ times a day
4g dropping 1-2 times a day
No 4g for days
Now I have 4g in my house and at my office and I have not had a drop in about a week.

A week or two between each.

I went thru two replacement phones and they acted exactly the same. It's just simply not the phone unless your phone is not working at all. It's the towers in your areas. Just hang on, in my case it got better. When you hit the 4g zone and it switches from 3g to 4g it stalls for a few seconds sometimes. Also if you JUST barely get a 4g signal you will see either no data or a data drop for 30 seconds until the phone discovers what it wants to do.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

micro23 said:


> I had the same problem in my area. It's your area and your towers. I used to drop data constantly. They are working on the towers and the 4g. In the last 2 months I went from ....
> 
> No 4g service no drops ever.
> 4g turned on in my area dropping 20+ times a day
> ...


No, it is NOT my service area. Phoenix was one of the very first markets that launched LTE and we have EXCELLENT coverage here. If you read my previous posts, you would see that prior to having this phone I had the Bionic which had zero problems on 4G, and I never have less than 2 bars on 4G.

Just a little update on my new finding with this phone though. Although 4G hasn't dropped yet, I did noticed that both the 4G icon and signal bars went from blue to gray. I opened up my web browser and had no connection, so there's still an issue present. I'll keep it on 4G until the new phone comes in to see if the problem returns.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish people would stop blaming this issue on coverage lol. Read the thread. Different issue than coverage problems. SMH


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just a question from who are dropping signal and others who aren't. Are you guys stationary or driving around. I just noticed that i dropped a call this morning at the same time spot as last night. This makes me think maybe my phone doesnt switch antennas efficiently? Let me kniw what you guys have noticed cause this means I should just go switch my phone out..

Thanks!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I decided to reboot the phone since it wasn't staying connected to the Google server and the data drops re-appeared.


----------



## cuzzinz (Feb 9, 2012)

I have to agree that the problem is most likey verizon fixing their 4g towers.

I don't know if anyone here has ever had a GSM service but when AT&T first moved to 3g they had a pretty hard time getting the hand off between towers to work properly.	My guess is the problem is similar if not the same.

I am not radio expert or cellular networking engineer but my networking background helps me better understand the complexities of a system of this kind.

Some people have issues with it dropping a few times a day while others get it a few times an hour... This could be a combo of sooo many factors...including signal strength & the towers handling the pass off between 3g and 4g as well.

I definitely upgraded my radio when I got my phone to a hybrid 4.0.4 cmda/4.0.3 lte radio... (tried the full 4.0.4 and was getting data drops)

If you bought your phone through verizon or one of their authorized resellers I wouldn't trip too much... you have 1 year for things like this. My guess is by summer they will have A LOT of these problems resolved. This kind of technology is very complicated and takes major trial and error testing to get right!

:-D hopefully us VZW customers will get a taste of LTE voice this year!!!! :-D LTE calls are sick... and can actually handle simultaneous data/voice unlike cdma.

GL to all who have problems!

EDIT: For those of you who are going crazy with this problem... don't let VZW get away with it... or offer you a new device. Live with the problem...but at their expense... ask for a discount... credit towards your bill till the problem has been resolved!  take screenshots of your battery stats and network signal and send it to them.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep switching out phones... let me know how that works out... In about 6 months when everything is working perfect and your on your 3-4 phone let us know what the outcome was.

When's the last time you ever read someone getting a new phone fixed their problem? Unless they simply had no data.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Once again people, this is NOT a coverage problem or Verizon "fixing" their 4G towers. I bought my gf an HTC Rezound which arrived yesterday and she has zero issues with 4G. I also had zero issues with my Bionic on 4G when I have it. This is clearly a problem with the Nexus radios and it's NOT a software problem.

Anyway, I received the second replacement phone but they shipped me a Bionic instead of a Nexus...lol

I'm about to call them to point out their mistake and have them send me yet another phone.

*sigh*


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in Chandler and have similar issues. I had this problem with my Thunderbolt too. I got probably a dozen replacements, and none of them fixed the constant data drops. I then got the Bionic and had solid 4G at my house. 
My Nexus doesn't grab 4G at my house, but will usually have good 3G. It still drops occasionally though. I will probably try for a replacement as well to see if that helps since it has for some.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Keep switching out phones... let me know how that works out... In about 6 months when everything is working perfect and your on your 3-4 phone let us know what the outcome was.
> 
> When's the last time you ever read someone getting a new phone fixed their problem? Unless they simply had no data.


Just because you have not seen this issue does not mean its nonexistent. Swapping out the device does indeed fix the problem of losing ALL DATA every few minutes. And by ALL DATA I mean phone service also. This thread is not about having spotting connections, It's a hardware issue that is rare but does exist.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Swapping out the device does indeed fix the problem of losing ALL *SERVICE* every few minutes. And by ALL DATA I mean phone service also.


Fixed.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Fixed.


lol,thanks


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

So i got sort of goodish news for us havung the problem..went in to pick up an extended battery and asked the rep how his phone was he said he was one of the lucky ones. He also mentioned switchinh out the phone would not help cause it was hard to tell which one has it and which one doesn't. He said samsung was working on a refresh cause this is a common problem and that the best thing would be to get a warranty replacement in about a month. Sounds to me like this might be some good advice to follow!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So i got sort of goodish news for us havung the problem..went in to pick up an extended battery and asked the rep how his phone was he said he was one of the lucky ones. He also mentioned switchinh out the phone would not help cause it was hard to tell which one has it and which one doesn't. He said samsung was working on a refresh cause this is a common problem and that the best thing would be to get a warranty replacement in about a month. Sounds to me like this might be some good advice to follow!


the first problem with that story is the fact that a rep told you lol









Maybe its true but reps rarely are knowledgeable so take it for what it is.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> the first problem with that story is the fact that a rep told you lol
> 
> Maybe its true but reps rarely are knowledgeable so take it for what it is.


Couldn't have said it better myself. 99% of the reps I've ever spoken to don't know squat about anything. They just say what they're told to say.

I've decided that I'm going to have them keep sending me replacements until I get one that works properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

Well, I dropped off the first replacement Gnex and the Bionic they sent me by mistake yesterday and shipped them back to Verizon.

I received the new replacement Gnex about 30 minutes ago and I can finally say that it looks like I have a winner. This one booted straight into 4G and has not dropped the signal yet. I have the day off today so I'm at home and I typically have not so great 4G in my house, but when it dropped from 4G it went straight to 3G as it should until it picked up the 4G signal again.

I'm going to give it another day or so of testing before I unlock the bootloader and root the phone.

The only thing different with this phone is a little sticker that came in the box which the other phone did not have. I'll snap a picture of it later and post it, but this sticker has a list of all the different things that were actually tested on the phone, it shows the values of the test and then at the end it shows that it passed all the tests and it has a date of 2/11/12.

I'm glad to see I finally got one that looks like it's going to work properly and I won't be getting anymore data drops.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the sticker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

hacku said:


> Here is the sticker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Damn it.
I noticed EK05 and about pooped myself.
Thought that was a new radio...but it's indeed the 4.0.2 radio...which I didn't remember.
Had a glimmer of hope that we'd have a leaked radio on our hands!
Although...wouldn't help me much. My service is fine.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

You're lucky you were able to get that extended warranty, I tried calling Verizon yesterday to get a replacement but due to buying used it was a no go









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I think it's safe to say that this phone works just fine as all the others should. Going on 2 hours without ANY data drops and holding 4G without a problem.

This right here proves that it isn't a coverage problem like other people have been implying.

I'm excited to finally be able to use this phone as it was intended. Gotta go pick up the kids from school and then I'm unlocking and rooting.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

hacku said:


> Well, I think it's safe to say that this phone works just fine as all the others should. Going on 2 hours without ANY data drops and holding 4G without a problem.
> 
> This right here proves that it isn't a coverage problem like other people have been implying.
> 
> I'm excited to finally be able to use this phone as it was intended. Gotta go pick up the kids from school and then I'm unlocking and rooting.


Awesome! Glad to hear this is finally behind you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

hacku said:


> Well, I think it's safe to say that this phone works just fine as all the others should. Going on 2 hours without ANY data drops and holding 4G without a problem.
> 
> This right here proves that it isn't a coverage problem like other people have been implying.
> 
> I'm excited to finally be able to use this phone as it was intended. Gotta go pick up the kids from school and then I'm unlocking and rooting.


Why don't people just believe what we say? lol

Glad you got a working one. Maybe someone who is having the same issue will see this thread and realize that its a hardware issue and not software/coverage.


----------



## operez (Feb 1, 2012)

operez said:


> I have the same drop data issue with my current nexus and after trying new sim, every radio and hybrids, I finally asked for a replacement which should arrive in a couple of days.


I received my gnexus and after 24 hrs, not a single drop or connection lost. There is defenetely a batch of defective gnex out there.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn it guys. Now I have to go into VZW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theineffablebob (Jun 16, 2011)

I was having extremely annoying constant data drops but then I flashed the Hybrid 3 radio from XDA and things have been going smoothly so far.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1469687

I've only been on this radio for a couple hours but so far so good. It only dropped when I tried to download Dungeon Defenders over LTE but maybe that was some kind of Verizon throttling thing?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

theineffablebob said:


> I was having extremely annoying constant data drops but then I flashed the Hybrid 3 radio from XDA and things have been going smoothly so far.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1469687
> 
> I've only been on this radio for a couple hours but so far so good. It only dropped when I tried to download Dungeon Defenders over LTE but maybe that was some kind of Verizon throttling thing?


You will learn that this is a hardware issue and not a software issue. So if you were having FULL data drops before, you'll continue to get them no matter what radio you install on there.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

hacku said:


> You will learn that this is a hardware issue and not a software issue. So if you were having FULL data drops before, you'll continue to get them no matter what radio you install on there.


I'm currently using a hybrid radio of the 4.0.4 LTE and 4.0.1 CDMA radios and I didn't have any drops today like I normally would. I'm hoping I won't have to send my phone to Samsung for service.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Dang sounds like more people have this issue than I originally thought. I'm thankful my gnex is rock solid and NEVER loses data.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Dang sounds like more people have this issue than I originally thought. I'm thankful my gnex is rock solid and NEVER loses data.


I guess I got lucky too just like I did with my TBolt.


----------



## theineffablebob (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, nevermind. I'm losing data again.

Well, looks this phone is going back to Verizon tomorrow.


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

hacku said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Well, I dropped off the first replacement Gnex and the Bionic they sent me by mistake yesterday and shipped them back to Verizon.
> 
> ...


Please keep updating this thread after a couple of days/nights with just 4G on (no wifi). I am having the same data drops and I want to be sure it is a hardware problem before I have to return it for the almost inevitable refurb.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## famboluga (Jul 31, 2011)

I was having the same problem got a replacement same problem after rooting. Reverted back to stock lte radio via fastboot problem gone. I have yet to try 4.0.4 lte via fastboot method. I suspect my phone didn't like flashing the radio via recovery. Ymmv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I had this same exact issue, and yes. Replacing the SIM Card didn't work, multiple times. Upon getting a replacement phone, it worked perfectly. The problem I was having. Was while in CDMA / LTE, the phone wouldn't hold data. Even in a 3G only area. I would put the phone in CDMA only, and data would be solid. No matter where I went. It had to have been a bad LTE radio.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

theineffablebob said:


> Oh, nevermind. I'm losing data again.
> 
> Well, looks this phone is going back to Verizon tomorrow.


Told ya! This is a hardware problem and not a software issue.

By the way, I used it all day yesterday and all this morning and I've had ZERO data drops still and the hand off between 4G and 3G is flawless.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

famboluga said:


> I was having the same problem got a replacement same problem after rooting. Reverted back to stock lte radio via fastboot problem gone. I have yet to try 4.0.4 lte via fastboot method. I suspect my phone didn't like flashing the radio via recovery. Ymmv
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Which stock radio did you flash via Fastboot? I am going to give that a try before I send this thing back.


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

hacku said:


> Told ya! This is a hardware problem and not a software issue.
> 
> By the way, I used it all day yesterday and all this morning and I've had ZERO data drops still and the hand off between 4G and 3G is flawless.


Hey man glad you got it fixed. Ive been browsing this forum for about 2 weeks and finally decided to register. I have been having the exact same problem as you, Ive tried diff radios, ROM's, manually updated PRL and Iam also convinced it is a hardware issue. I purchased my phone from a friend of a friend and I realize she had no way of knowing the 4G drops service because she lived in a non 4G area, being that I purchased it used the rep inside the store said it was basically nothing they could do and I was told to "wait" for an update that "should" fix the issue. I have insurance on it with asurion, but I do not want to file a claim and pay the $99. How did you go about handling this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Try hybrid radio 4.04 CDMA/4.03 LTE. I think 4.02 LTE radios were far better. But I got better results with hybrid radio as opposed to 4.04 radios. Plus there had been constant outages from Verizon side as well. It's just a mix of all problems. If it's less bars in signal strength then it's not hardware but if you are constantly dropping data then it could or couldnot be hardware issue. Pretty hard to diagnose. But definitely you should try 4.02 radios, they were very stable. I'm never going back to STOCK anything lol . That just defeats my purpose of having this phone. It has to rooted with unlocked bootloader, custom roms, custom mods, custom themes, kernels and what not. I'm too addicted with flashing, can't help it


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

xratede said:


> Hey man glad you got it fixed. Ive been browsing this forum for about 2 weeks and finally decided to register. I have been having the exact same problem as you, Ive tried diff radios, ROM's, manually updated PRL and Iam also convinced it is a hardware issue. I purchased my phone from a friend of a friend and I realize she had no way of knowing the 4G drops service because she lived in a non 4G area, being that I purchased it used the rep inside the store said it was basically nothing they could do and I was told to "wait" for an update that "should" fix the issue. I have insurance on it with asurion, but I do not want to file a claim and pay the $99. How did you go about handling this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You shouldn't have to pay anything. Your Nexus should be still under warranty. Asurion/Insurance is if you break it, lose it, or if it is stolen.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

hacku said:


> Told ya! This is a hardware problem and not a software issue.
> 
> By the way, I used it all day yesterday and all this morning and I've had ZERO data drops still and the hand off between 4G and 3G is flawless.


Just to get this right. The fix for you was getting a whole new Nexus?


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

swoggler said:


> You shouldn't have to pay anything. Your Nexus should be still under warranty. Asurion/Insurance is if you break it, lose it, or if it is stolen.


So did you do this?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRedBull (Oct 27, 2011)

hacku said:


> Told ya! This is a hardware problem and not a software issue.
> 
> By the way, I used it all day yesterday and all this morning and I've had ZERO data drops still and the hand off between 4G and 3G is flawless.


Hacku

I'm also in Phoenix (Tolleson) area and I have had my phone just two days and am having the same issues you've described. It drops signal, yet the 4G is lit, then after a minute it's like the phone realizes there is no signal, and I can't even get a freaking text message to go through. Just got off the phone from VZW and they claim it's a non-issue. Luckily...I don't even have to worry about a refurb...I got this sucker at Best Buy. They'll swap it as many times as I need to in that first 30 days if that's what it comes down to.

Thanks for those screen shots, YelraH777. I didn't know it actually showed all those drops until I saw those. Now I can show BBY how it's happening to justify the return.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

swoggler said:


> You shouldn't have to pay anything. Your Nexus should be still under warranty. Asurion/Insurance is if you break it, lose it, or if it is stolen.


No, if you buy the phone from someone used and not from Verizon, they will not replace it. I know this because I tried to call Verizon for a replacement the other day. You'd have to go through Samsung and instead of them shipping you a new phone, you have to ship them your phone and find another phone to use in the meantime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be another to confirm this problem.. I dropped my nexus and got an asurion replacement which must have been in the bad batch of lte radios. I get constant signal drops (no data, no calling, no texting) and it takes about 30 seconds everytime until I get service again. It has nothing to do with my area or reception (I had the thunderbolt since may 2011, then the nexus since launch without problems) I've tried the different stock 4.02 4.04 and hybrid radios, I tried a new sim card, ect. If I switch to cdma-only I don't have service drops so it has something to do with the lte radio on this phone forcing full radio reconnects or something


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

mjforte said:


> So did you do this?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is what I am planning to do as soon as I get the answer to my questions from this forum. I have done similar warranty replacements for my Droid 2 Global and Droid X back in the day through Verizon with absolutely no hiccups.


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

Hacku where r u lol. Yea I'm may just wait on the update depending on how hacku handled his situation with a uased nexus. I could always complain after the update and demand another phone I guess

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

This happens to me as well, but in 3g, too. I had my first nexus for a couple days and swapped it out for a diff problem, and then the one I have now does this thing where it wilbrandomly drop signal for like 15 or 20 seconds. I will be going to send a text and it won't send, I'll look up and see my bars go completely out, 3g/4g icon goes away. It comes right back up but it is so annoying and radios/roms/stock haven't helped anything.

I have been wanting to get a refurb replacement through Samsung. Do I have to have my receipt? I have my box but have no idea what happened to the receipt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I think what I'm going to do is wait for the next OTA update to roll out and if that doesn't fix the signal dropping issue, I'll send my phone to Samsung for service. Luckily I still have my Bionic for backup in case I do have to send my Nexus in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

xratede said:


> Hey man glad you got it fixed. Ive been browsing this forum for about 2 weeks and finally decided to register. I have been having the exact same problem as you, Ive tried diff radios, ROM's, manually updated PRL and Iam also convinced it is a hardware issue. I purchased my phone from a friend of a friend and I realize she had no way of knowing the 4G drops service because she lived in a non 4G area, being that I purchased it used the rep inside the store said it was basically nothing they could do and I was told to "wait" for an update that "should" fix the issue. I have insurance on it with asurion, but I do not want to file a claim and pay the $99. How did you go about handling this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have insurance on the phone, that includes the extended warranty which means that if there's anything wrong with the phone (ie: hardware problems) and there is no physical damage to the phone, then just call customer service and get a replacement. I got a working one on my second replacement, the first replacement was worse than the original phone.

Good luck!

*EDIT:*

Btw, I purchased my phone used as well but found someone that works for Verizon that was kind enough to put the insurance plan on the phone. If there's insurance on your phone, you SHOULD be able to just call customer service and have them send you a replacement free of charge. That is, unless your phone is damaged then they can charged you the full retail price for the replacement.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

Hacku, was the working phone that you finally got a refurbished phone? was it from verizon corporate? I want to get mine replaced but I'm afraid they'll just send me another defective One that drops service. does your new working phone work fine with the new leakEd android 4.04?


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

hacku said:


> If you have insurance on the phone, that includes the extended warranty which means that if there's anything wrong with the phone (ie: hardware problems) and there is no physical damage to the phone, then just call customer service and get a replacement. I got a working one on my second replacement, the first replacement was worse than the original phone.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Not true, I called Verizon and they wouldn't replace mine and I do have the insurance on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

I still don't understand why everyone is talking about going the insurance route. This is a manufacturer defects. It is covered under warranty for at least one year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

swoggler said:


> I still don't understand why everyone is talking about going the insurance route. This is a manufacturer defects. It is covered under warranty for at least one year.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not talking about trying to replace it through the insurance route, but through a warranty replacement through Verizon. If you buy used you cannot have it replaced through Verizon although the OP is saying with insurance added, the warranty is extended and can be replaced by Verizon but this is not true as I just called Verizon the other day to get a replacement and they denied me. My only option is to go through Samsung for a replacement it seems. Not quite sure how the OP got around this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> Not true, I called Verizon and they wouldn't replace mine and I do have the insurance on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear, not sure what the difference is between our insurance then.


----------



## theineffablebob (Jun 16, 2011)

Replaced my Galaxy Nexus at a Verizon store yesterday and the replacement works perfectly. No more dropped data and the battery life is way better.

New one is made in Korea while the old one was made in China, fwiw


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm gonna just call and complain complain complain. They refuse to give me a replacement phone free of charge because of my phone being purchased used. I'm hoping they will give in sooner or later, if all else fails, I will smash the screen and give asurion a call

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

xratede said:


> I'm gonna just call and complain complain complain. They refuse to give me a replacement phone free of charge because of my phone being purchased used. I'm hoping they will give in sooner or later, if all else fails, I will smash the screen and give asurion a call
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No need to smash the screen. You COULD just report it lost/stolen and at least you'll have a very nice alarm clock (like my $500 Bionic alarm clock...lol).

The ESN on it will be marked as lost/stolen so you won't ever be able to activate it again, but you can still use it on Wifi only.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

hacku said:


> Yes, they are refurbished from Verizon. The first replacement was worse than the original and then the second one works flawless. I unlocked the bootloader, rooted it and then applied the 4.0.4 update and have had zero issues or data drops with it.


Can you let us know if it was a fluke and the service drops happen again? Did your refurbished phones look new and does it look like they replaced the screens with new screens on them? I feel like a sucker paying for a brand new phone and having to swap with a refurb phone because of their faulty product. I flashed the stock 4.01 and let it ota to 4.02 I'll see how the service drops go tonight while I'm at work


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> Can you let us know if it was a fluke and the service drops happen again? Did your refurbished phones look new and does it look like they replaced the screens with new screens on them? I feel like a sucker paying for a brand new phone and having to swap with a refurb phone because of their faulty product. I flashed the stock 4.01 and let it ota to 4.02 I'll see how the service drops go tonight while I'm at work


I can tell you right now that it wasn't a fluke. My original phone would drop all data every 5-10 minutes. The first replacement I received which was worse, would drop data every 2 minutes or so. The phones you get look like new. You won't be able to physically tell the difference between the two, and so far I haven't noticed any flaws in the phone whatsoever.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

hacku said:


> I can tell you right now that it wasn't a fluke. My original phone would drop all data every 5-10 minutes. The first replacement I received which was worse, would drop data every 2 minutes or so. The phones you get look like new. You won't be able to physically tell the difference between the two, and so far I haven't noticed any flaws in the phone whatsoever.


Ok awesome, my asurion insurance ran out on this last replacement (second cracked screen in a year) so I'm gonna have to get verizon to give me their extended warranty and a replacement phone. So far on stock 4.0.2 I haven't had a signal drop. It's only been 12 minutes so that doesn't say much, but I had been having the same problems as you, full service drops every 4-10min. I noticed when I put in a new sim wednesday, I got over an hour without losing service, but then it started back up and dropped every 5min again


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I tried the new SIM card trick on the first two phones and that did nothing. Good luck!


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

hacku said:


> No need to smash the screen. You COULD just report it lost/stolen and at least you'll have a very nice alarm clock (like my $500 Bionic alarm clock...lol).
> 
> The ESN on it will be marked as lost/stolen so you won't ever be able to activate it again, but you can still use it on Wifi only.


Good point, I could use a backup MP3 player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aight OP's is completely right about this day and night thing after replacing devices! Finally getting four bars and the phone doesnt get hot while on a freaking call..to early to really tell but I'm seriously happy.

I don't really have bad signal in my area so I was dropping signal like once or twice a day..still way too much when you have sh*t to do. Anyways called up verizon and was like look dude I have been on YOUR forums and people have been complaining about signal problems about this phone. I told him i upgraded the PRL using *22899 and that i had a thunderbolt for like over a year without any problems. Made it short before he started telling about their stupid change sim sh*t do this do that..told him I want to swap the phone cause a $300 phone shouldn't be doing this. Got him to admit there were a few phones with this problem. Basically told him i wanted to go to a store for the swap..went there and told em i had already talked to customer service and they told me i could swap it out there.

Now the only thing i regret is not checking where the phone was made..this new one is Korea and the packaging was slightly different..basically the font of what is contained in the box was slighty larger and towards the middle..where as my orignal phine was small and in the top corner.

It makes me wonder if the ones with the problems are made in china? Maybe we should take a poll?


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> Aight OP's is completely right about this day and night thing after replacing devices! Finally getting four bars and the phone doesnt get hot while on a freaking call..to early to really tell but I'm seriously happy.
> 
> I don't really have bad signal in my area so I was dropping signal like once or twice a day..still way too much when you have sh*t to do. Anyways called up verizon and was like look dude I have been on YOUR forums and people have been complaining about signal problems about this phone. I told him i upgraded the PRL using *22899 and that i had a thunderbolt for like over a year without any problems. Made it short before he started telling about their stupid change sim sh*t do this do that..told him I want to swap the phone cause a $300 phone shouldn't be doing this. Got him to admit there were a few phones with this problem. Basically told him i wanted to go to a store for the swap..went there and told em i had already talked to customer service and they told me i could swap it out there.
> 
> ...


Well my replacement which is having bad service dropouts is made in.... China. My original, which was working fine was made in.. Korea. We may be onto something.

I just called asurion and they're sending me a new one Tuesday. I told them about this thread and requested a Korean made phone but because they're handling them in bulk from a warehouse there's no way of telling if I'll be getting one made in China or Korea

Hacku, do you have either of your boxes or papers to see where either of your working or nonworking phones were made? On your working phone, it'll say made in china or korea, it's inside the phone where you take out the battery. And does your new baseband say i515.10 or i515.09?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> Hacku, do you have either of your boxes or papers to see where either of your working or nonworking phones were made? On your working phone, it'll say made in china or korea, it's inside the phone where you take out the battery. And does your new baseband say i515.10 or i515.09?


I don't know about the other 2 phones I had which were bad, but this one that hasn't given me any problems was made in Korea and it has the i515.09 baseband.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

hacku said:


> I don't know about the other 2 phones I had which were bad, but this one that hasn't given me any problems was made in Korea and it has the i515.09 baseband.


I think we figured out the problem: the phones made in Korea are more likely to be fine, the phones made in China have the service-dropping issues. My phone that worked fine was made in Korea with the i515.09 baseband, this new one which has problems was made in China with the i515.10 baseband


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> I think we figured out the problem: the phones made in Korea are more likely to be fine, the phones made in China have the service-dropping issues. My phone that worked fine was made in Korea with the i515.09 baseband, this new one which has problems was made in China with the i515.10 baseband


Not sure if that's true, mine is made in Korea and has the i515.09 baseband and has drops. Not as often as other people where it happens every 15 minutes but maybe once every few hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome! My phone is made in China. I am ordering a warranty replacement today so let's see this theory put to the test.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using WiFi because my 4g is undependable.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator (Jan 5, 2012)

My fiancée's Nexus made is Korea and still have drop signal issue.

Edited: Just checked and her baseband is I515.09.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting....

I suppose a replacement would be a possibility, but I had this exact issue (posted in this thread a while back), and fixed it by going to a VZW store, making them give me a new SIM after showing them the drops, then they did a forced PRL reset from the network while my phone was off. It works 100% now, no drops, original phone i had since launch... I say this because alot of people (me included) are very hesitant about the refurbs they are sending out. Alot of them are way worse than your original. I got lucky and have a good one, so i'm fighting to keep it lol..

Glad you got it solved for you though.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

how often are the data drops for those of you on the korean ones? the made in china one i have drops at least once an hour, sometimes every 5 minutes


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> how often are the data drops for those of you on the korean ones? the made in china one i have drops at least once an hour, sometimes every 5 minutes


Mine will probably drop 3-5 times in a day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anationofsadists (Mar 4, 2012)

I can confirm at least two drops an hour with my Korean phone on the .10 baseband.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I suppose a replacement would be a possibility, but I had this exact issue (posted in this thread a while back), and fixed it by going to a VZW store, making them give me a new SIM after showing them the drops


How exactly did you show Verizon the drops? Is there a log or did it actually drop in front of them?

Thanks!

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> How exactly did you show Verizon the drops? Is there a log or did it actually drop in front of them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


Dropped right in front of them. For me, my data would drop exactly 4-5 seconds after i unlocked my phone from deep sleep. Then it would take like 2 minutes to get it back. Showed them, said i want to try a new SIM, and they swapped it. The reason i tried a sim in the first place is i heard alot of people online are trying that to solve their data issues.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> How exactly did you show Verizon the drops? Is there a log or did it actually drop in front of them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


You can also see them in the battery history details. Under Mobile Network Signal it shows red every time the signal drops completely. I have a screenshot of it in one of my posts in here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

So I just got back from the Verizon store where I turned in my Made in China baseband .10 Galaxy Nexus. They gave me another one that was made in China and a baseband of .10 and it seemed to work until I left the store and got in my car. I looked at the phone and I had no bars and no 4g or 3g. I immediately took a screenshot and marched back in the store. After arguing with the idiotic customer service rep he finally gave me another. I asked to see if I could get a Korena one with a baseband of .09, but he said the only had the Chinese ones. I took my chances and they activated another one (this is my third Nexus if you weren't counting). This one seems to be doing alright. It has not dropped any data at all the entire way home and it is going strong with significant increase in data and stability. I will let everyone know if it works out, but so far this seems to debunk the whole .09/.10 baseband and Korean Vs. Chinese Nexus.


----------



## TheRedBull (Oct 27, 2011)

I went back to Best Buy Mobile yesterday and had them replace the phone and SIM card (at the recommendation of VZW Tech Support) and so far, this sucker is night and day better. I'm hoping I got lucky on the first round and don't have to dick with this anymore. I love this phone, but that was a serious issue...


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

TheRedBull said:


> I went back to Best Buy Mobile yesterday and had them replace the phone and SIM card (at the recommendation of VZW Tech Support) and so far, this sucker is night and day better. I'm hoping I got lucky on the first round and don't have to dick with this anymore. I love this phone, but that was a serious issue...


Is it made in China or Korea and is it baseband .09 or .10?


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is becoming more and more of a mystery lol!

My new replacement has been doing great! I am actually getting a LOT more green in the signal strength history. Overall the signal has been great..I actually was making calls from areas which I know don't have good signal..no bars but still working and didn't completely drop the signal. But now what boggles my mind now is..I am still on the same sim card! Mines a Korean made with baseband .10...

Hopefully we will figure out what's wrong with these phones. Cause its seeming like its not software or dependent on the origin of the phone...Samsung just F'ed up!


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm taking mine in today after work, the tech on the phone actually suggested the SIM swap and offline prl reset. It is definitely the phone, not the network as mine has been dropping around 4-5 times an hour, while my fiancees Statosphere doesn't have a single red line in the battery stats. I will re-post with the results.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey hacku, I noticed Droid Life posted an article today about Assurion phone insurance and there's an option for an extended warranty for $1.99 a month. Is this what you got added in order to get a replacement? Link to the article here: 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/05/asurion-open-enrollment-for-2012-has-started-this-is-the-time-to-add-phone-insurance-if-you-didnt-initially/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

mising said:


> I'm taking mine in today after work, the tech on the phone actually suggested the SIM swap and offline prl reset.


Just curious if you'd been able to give the SIM swap and prl update a shot yet? I would love to have a decent signal that didn't drop all day. I feel almost hopeless with all the radios I've tried. Wifi at home is my only lifesaver. But, nearby the house.....almost 1x or nothing. 15 mins away....start to get 3g....then 25 mins away....4g.....bang! No problems as long as I'm not within 15 mins from my house! crazy!

And, 3g was never a problem on my DX, dinc and now on my wife's RAZR.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Just curious if you'd been able to give the SIM swap and prl update a shot yet? I would love to have a decent signal that didn't drop all day. I feel almost hopeless with all the radios I've tried. Wifi at home is my only lifesaver. But, nearby the house.....almost 1x or nothing. 15 mins away....start to get 3g....then 25 mins away....4g.....bang! No problems as long as I'm not within 15 mins from my house! crazy!
> 
> And, 3g was never a problem on my DX, dinc and now on my wife's RAZR.


Unfortunately no, I am going to have to go by tomorrow. Too much going on at the moment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willstilson (Jan 12, 2012)

Add me to the list of people who swapped phones and ended up with one that works. I had started a thread over at androidcentral a while back about this. Link below. I can't believe I waited so long to call and complain. If your phone is dropping signal, call and get it replaced. Software is not the issue. I tried every radio and none helped. The new phone is running stock 4.02 and has not dropped signal once.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/145208-i-have-request-those-you-w-o-signal-issues-update-3-5-a.html#post1517279


----------



## Hell-Intimidator (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not sure, we are in Pittsburgh and it haven't drop connect in a while. It kept dropping a lot in Rochester, NY when we are in college.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jmcmann (Feb 12, 2012)

So I have been living w/ a buggy Nexus for the past 30 days...traveled through lots of different areas and behavior was all the same. Random data drops (even while stationary w/ 4 bars of 4G), dropped calls, etc. etc. Happened just a few times every day, but pretty damn annoying nonetheless. I kept chalking it up to "stability, 4g towers, bad radios" - whatever excuse I could find.

After reading this thread, I went into Costco yesterday and exchanged for a new one - 48 hours in now and all good. Not a single red line on my network signal bar, not a single voice or data drop. Dropped my old sim into the new phone - so I know it was a hardware issue. Night and day from my prior phone. I'm back in happy land.

To anyone else out there experiencing the same issues, don't wait - it's not going to get better. It's not Verizon's towers. It's not bad radios. Just do it.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

jjmcmannjmcmann said:


> So I have been living w/ a buggy Nexus for the past 30 days...traveled through lots of different areas and behavior was all the same. Random data drops (even while stationary w/ 4 bars of 4G), dropped calls, etc. etc. Happened just a few times every day, but pretty damn annoying nonetheless. I kept chalking it up to "stability, 4g towers, bad radios" - whatever excuse I could find.
> 
> After reading this thread, I went into Costco yesterday and exchanged for a new one - 48 hours in now and all good. Not a single red line on my network signal bar, not a single voice or data drop. Dropped my old sim into the new phone - so I know it was a hardware issue. Night and day from my prior phone. I'm back in happy land.
> 
> To anyone else out there experiencing the same issues, don't wait - it's not going to get better. It's not Verizon's towers. It's not bad radios. Just do it.


This sounds EXACTLY like my phone! Are you noticing better signal as well? I am like finally getting some green in my signal history, whereas before I would never get over like maybe three bars.

It has been two solid days and I am actually ready to recommend this phone to everyone I know  This is probably the best thing on the market right now!

Now the only dilemma I have is I don't want to flash anything and mess up the signal. Are you guys still doing well on the newer radios after getting a working phone? And if any one could shed some light on the difference between the two base bands (I515.09 vs I515.10)? Does it always stay different even after flashing a different radio (I think I saw a screen shot with a newer radio and .09 still preceding the radios)?

Thanks a lot! And good luck to the ones still having trouble...it just seems they might have changed their build process or something somewhere along the line and messed it ALL up!


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> This sounds EXACTLY like my phone! Are you noticing better signal as well? I am like finally getting some green in my signal history, whereas before I would never get over like maybe three bars.
> 
> It has been two solid days and I am actually ready to recommend this phone to everyone I know  This is probably the best thing on the market right now!
> 
> ...


I flashed the AOKP Rom build 27 as soon as I got home with my new Nexus. After unlocking the bootloader and rooting of course. I have had no issue so far. I even threw the backup from my old buggy phone onto my new working one and it restored fine and has not dropped data once. I haven't flashed any other radios because I don't see the point. AOKP comes with 4.0.3 radios and the 4.0.4 ones from what I have read don't do much. Plus, my signal is outstanding right where it is.
View attachment 19619


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

swoggler said:


> I flashed the AOKP Rom build 27 as soon as I got home with my new Nexus. After unlocking the bootloader and rooting of course. I have had no issue so far. I even threw the backup from my old buggy phone onto my new working one and it restored fine and has not dropped data once. I haven't flashed any other radios because I don't see the point. AOKP comes with 4.0.3 radios and the 4.0.4 ones from what I have read don't do much. Plus, my signal is outstanding right where it is.
> View attachment 19619


AOKP does not come with radio's so you are still running whatever radio you had before it.


----------



## jmcmann (Feb 12, 2012)

dhaliwal925 said:


> This sounds EXACTLY like my phone! Are you noticing better signal as well? I am like finally getting some green in my signal history, whereas before I would never get over like maybe three bars.
> 
> It has been two solid days and I am actually ready to recommend this phone to everyone I know  This is probably the best thing on the market right now!
> 
> ...


I ran vanilla stock for first 18+ hours, but since then have flashed two Axiom builds, with the latest being Crossbreed w/ 4.04 radios. Everything seems good. I didn't notice any big jumps up or down in terms of signal strength - I've been a solid 3 bar average w/ everything I've tried so far (albeit limited sample size). Still no drops.

I think you're safe to flash away - just keep a backup obviously.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, looks like I am good, for now. I called Verizon again and this time the tech had me go to Settings>More...(under Wireless and Networks)>Mobile networks and place a check in the box for Data Roaming. She then had me pull the battery and SIM so she could do a network rebuild on my number. I turned my phone back on and have not had a drop in over an hour. I will keep an eye on it throughout the day. Not that it matters, but mine is made in China with a i515.10 baseband. Fingers crossed...
If I can get to lunch without any drops, I am going to uncheck Data Roaming to see if I start dropping again. I'm not sure if it was that or the rebuild or maybe a combination of the two, but I am happy now.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, three hours now no drops! I'm going to restore my backup of BAMF Paradigm and see if it sticks.
Could some of you who are still dropping try checking the box for Roaming Data (Settings>More...>Mobile Networks) and reboot to see if it helps?


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

For me it helped monumentally. I did that when I first started having data drops.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> AOKP does not come with radio's so you are still running whatever radio you had before it.


Why would it not come with different Radios. I was running 4.0.2 before I flashed AOKP. It flashes a different ROM/Kernel that is on 4.0.3 so why would the radios not change?


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Check your base band version under settings..if you still have EK05 and EK02 you are still stock. I believe the devs don't include radios cause they are not version specific..meaning you can use any version ICS with the radios.

I'm rooted and rom'ed just can't get myself to update the radios







is there a way to back up the radio imgs?


----------



## anationofsadists (Mar 4, 2012)

Just activated my replacement phone. It's Korean with a .9 Baseband. My last one was .10. So far so good.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

I activated my replacement almost 48 hours ago, made in China, .10 baseband, I haven't had a dropout yet. I'm still hesitant to unlock and root


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

Activated my wife s brand new gnex yesterday and the total data drops are a nightmare while my gnex works perfectly fine sitting right next to it. Definetely a hardware issue.They seem to occur when the phone locks itself . 
Calling Wirefly to see what they say

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Ended up finally taking mine back to the Verizon store for replacement. Every time I had customer service rebuild my network profile, I would be good for about 2-3 hours before it would start dropping again. I have also tried nearly every combination of radios that I could find. The store gave me a new phone with my old SIM card about 5 hours ago and I have had a solid signal since. This new one is made in China with I515.10 baseband just like the old one. I agree that it definitely seems to be hardware related so if you are still dropping, take it to a store to be replaced or have Verizon(or whomever) send you a replacement.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I assume you guys are reverting back to stock and relocking bootloader before trading out at a vzw store.??

Anyone getting a hard time talking to vzw while rooted /rommed / etc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> I assume you guys are reverting back to stock and relocking bootloader before trading out at a vzw store.??
> 
> Anyone getting a hard time talking to vzw while rooted /rommed / etc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Of course. It's hard to pretend that they know more than I do about the phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

laureanop said:


> Of course. It's hard to pretend that they know more than I do about the phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I almost always act like a complete newb when I have to go to a store, as I have found they are willing to help you more if they can show how smart they are.
My tongue is usually pretty sore when I leave from biting it so much though.


----------



## hans007 (Dec 27, 2011)

had the same issue on mine too. tried the PRL fix, new SIM Card. nothing fixed it. verizon said to wait for update.

i went to costco today, got an exchange and now its fine. first nexus i had was fine... samsung one. sold it since i bought it used and it had some casing damage, got new one as my upgrade which was this one and it was flaky on 4g. 3rd one works great.

3rd one is made in china, other 2 in korea, so i dotn think that makes a difference


----------



## jawtab (Mar 9, 2012)

This whole issue reminds me of camera lenses. Some people buy 2 at a time just because the QA is poor or miscalibration occurs. Some will be tack sharp and other soft.

I'm at a cross road now because I have a 4G MIFI and my nexus. My MIFI gets a solid data connection and the nexus does not. 
Signal strength overall usually seems low.

I tried some roms and the 4.0.4 but to no avail.

Will talk to Verizon to see if they can do anything then move towards sending my unit back to Samsung.

i515.10 baseband

keep yall updated on my situation.


----------



## jawtab (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoke to verizon today. They are expecting an update to come out very soon (4.0.4 ??). And if that doesn't work they will replace the phone due to manufactor defect, so I don't have to send it back to Samsung. Will see what happens!


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Summary
1. It is not the software.
2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
4. 4.0.4 only adjusts the way signal bars report the signal strength.
5. 4.0.4 does not increase any signal strength or reduce the amount of dropped signals.
6. No ROM is going to fix your signal issues.
7. You need a new device.
8. You might get one that is worse.
9. If at first you don't succeed. Demand another one. You will eventually get one that works.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Summary
> 1. It is not the software.
> 2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
> 3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
> ...


Beautifully put

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jawtab (Mar 9, 2012)

swoggler said:


> Summary
> 1. It is not the software.
> 2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
> 3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
> ...


I thought I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and that maybe my phone could be "a special case". I'll give them a jingle tomorrow. And get a move on, on this exciting process!









Thankfully I have a 4G mifi for work so all is not lost when I travel.


----------



## _JakeRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

My phone has completely dropped all data 7 times in 2 hours, and does this on the regular. I thought there was some way I could fix it at first but after reading this thread I've realized my situation. Greeeaaaat. I'll see if I can get a replacement, but it probably isn't likely...

Edit: Asked my mom (who works at Verizon) about a replacement, then described the issue and she said she had heard about it and would hook me up with a new one in a few days!

I honestly didn't think she would know about anything related to the Nex, but she actually knew about this specific issue, guess it's a bigger problem than we thought.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah you can get that replaced and it will make your life much happier. Friend of mine got a replacement that totally fixed the data drops.


I'm NOT having data drops (I'm in a 3G only area) BUT I'm having MY side of the call audio get choppy as hell to the point where people can't hear me.

I just talked with a chick at VZW that said two things:

1. there is an update of some type coming up within the month
2. this is a software issue, not hardware (allthou I find that hard to believe). She implied that when certain batches of phones were flashed at the factory
that something went haywire. Not sure I buy THAT either. It does it no matter what radio's I use allthou 4.0.4 radios were WAY bad. Does it on all ROMS, and
different kernels as well.

She said something else interesting that namely Samsung is aware of this issue and that when they have torn down phone's for warranty and checked
the speaker and the mic, they haven't found any problems, hence software.

I have another 7 days left on my 14 day trials and I'm trying to figure out what the frack to do here.....hrm....


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I'm NOT having data drops (I'm in a 3G only area) BUT I'm having MY side of the call audio get choppy as hell to the point where people can't hear me.
> 
> I just talked with a chick at VZW that said two things:
> 
> ...


Has this whole entire post not taught anyone anything?
1. Most Verizon employees know jack shit about shit. Especially when it comes to a Nexus
2. If you have flashed ROMS, Kernels, and Radios what makes you think that the 4.0.4 update is going to fix anything.
3. Umpteen people here got replacement phones and it fixed the issue. What else is there to say?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Has this whole entire post not taught anyone anything?
> 1. Most Verizon employees know jack shit about shit. Especially when it comes to a Nexus
> 2. If you have flashed ROMS, Kernels, and Radios what makes you think that the 4.0.4 update is going to fix anything.
> 3. Umpteen people here got replacement phones and it fixed the issue. What else is there to say?


Exactly my friend.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

have a korean 1515.09 (purchased through wirefly - new) which works flawlessly.

also have a korean 1515.10 (purchased through ebay - used) which has this problem. im going to swap my other sim into this and take it to the verizon store and tell them my new phone is having this problem. replace it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Summary
> 1. It is not the software.
> 2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
> 3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
> ...


lol, I'm so tempeted to close this thread and have ^^this^^ be the last thing stated. People keep opening it back up saying that VZW says its a software issue. SMH

IT'S HARDWARE! lmao


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> lol, I'm so tempeted to close this thread and have ^^this^^ be the last thing stated. People keep opening it back up saying that VZW says its a software issue. SMH
> 
> IT'S HARDWARE! lmao


u close this thread and people will start a new one claiming its software.

oh and wait... i think this might be a software issue.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> IT'S HARDWARE! lmao


what's crazy, i never had these issues until yesterday...and then I come and see this thread, I think it's time for a replacement...

would that be the correct statement?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

antintyty said:


> what's crazy, i never had these issues until yesterday...and then I come and see this thread, I think it's time for a replacement...
> 
> would that be the correct statement?


I don't know if it would be the same case. These issues have been due to a faulty hardware issue from the manufacturer. Haven't heard of it it just "popping up" all of the sudden.


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

Replacemnt on the way. Fingers crossed it's a good one. Oh, VZW tech said it was my PRL which hadn't updated since launch day. I humored him and allowed him to try and update it.


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

I unrooted and went stock in perpetration for a return. You can see how many data loses I've had since I unplugged. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

cornelious1212 said:


> View attachment 20319
> 
> I unrooted and went stock in perpetration for a return. You can see how many data loses I've had since I unplugged.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So, I'm assuming that those red lines are the data drops?


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

antintyty said:


> So, I'm assuming that those red lines are the data drops?


Correct

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Verizon is shipping me a replacement which is supposedly certified like new. Since many of you have had experience with that, how like new are the like news?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I don't know if it would be the same case. These issues have been due to a faulty hardware issue from the manufacturer. Haven't heard of it it just "popping up" all of the sudden.


Getting a doa replacement for my phone. The mic is jacked . Figured it out after using my bt headset and no choppy audio on my end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in a 3g only area so have phone set to cdma only. Scope it out.

Oh why does it say ehrpd and not evdo like my old Global ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is this what the test menu SHOULD show in CDMA only mode ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I'm in a 3g only area so have phone set to cdma only. Scope it out.
> 
> Oh why does it say ehrpd and not evdo like my old Global ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


evdo=Evolution-Data Optimized
eHRPD=Evolved High Rate Packet Data


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Love the device but 10% without a signal=failboat. We'll see how the replacement is. I actually got another VZW rep that was pretty savvy this time. She actually looked up the number of bad signal reports sent to Samsung by VZW. Lots.....heh....


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Summary
> 1. It is not the software.
> 2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
> 3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
> ...


Agreed 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Agreed
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Terry I take it you had to go down the replacement road ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Getting a doa replacement for my phone. The mic is jacked . Figured it out after using my bt headset and no choppy audio on my end.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


shit... i mean.. wait.. shit.

hopefully my 'Certified Like New Device' is more 'Like new'

update: just got my CLNR. looks pretty new, no scuffs or anything. the screen is not grainy, it activated got on 4g. i unlocked and loaded the latest radios and now am running an endless ping test. looks solid so far.
the clnr is hw version 9 and the bad one is hw 10. this coupled with the fact that my other device (flawless) is a 9 and the number of complaints people have had with hw 10 on xda leads me to believe that hw 10 is actually inferior to hw 9.

update2: the sticker inside the phone seems different. here is the comparison:









the bad one hw10 is on the right, the new good one hw9 is on the left. even the sim slot has slightly different text.

any of the experts know whats up with different stickers? also.. what do your phones have both original and CLNRs?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I'm NOT having data drops (I'm in a 3G only area) BUT I'm having MY side of the call audio get choppy as hell to the point where people can't hear me.


Is there 4G coverage anywhere near where you live? If so, I would go there and if you can confirm the 4G data drops then it's going to be a hardware issue with the phone.


----------



## Donkey80 (Nov 5, 2011)

hacku said:


> Is there 4G coverage anywhere near where you live? If so, I would go there and if you can confirm the 4G data drops then it's going to be a hardware issue with the phone.


hacku is right, Verizon actually admitted this to be a hardware problem when I called to get my replacement today. I was surprised. The lady I spoke with said to expect a box that will include a slip directly regarding the data drop issue, and that it was going to be sent to Samsung at their request. Obviously, she could be full of it...but it was still interesting to hear that. If there is something in the box I get tomorrow, I will post a picture of it.


----------



## InfernoX51 (Jan 11, 2012)

-Related but kind of unrelated-

Today I was re-flashing AOKP M4 on a fresh data wipe. I flashed the rom, and booted - forgetting to flash the gapps. No big deal, except I did notice that I had 3 bars of 4g inside here where I am normally really lucky to have any at all. I let the phone sit for a minute to see if it went back down to normal, but it didn't. I rebooted to see if it would re-calibrate somehow back down to 3g, but it didn't. I flashed the latest gapps package, and boom, right back down to 2 bars of 3g. Anybody have a similar experience w/ that? Anyone want to make a nandroid real quick and try to re-create?


----------



## InfernoX51 (Jan 11, 2012)

InfernoX51 said:


> -Related but kind of unrelated-
> 
> Today I was re-flashing AOKP M4 on a fresh data wipe. I flashed the rom, and booted - forgetting to flash the gapps. No big deal, except I did notice that I had 3 bars of 4g inside here where I am normally really lucky to have any at all. I let the phone sit for a minute to see if it went back down to normal, but it didn't. I rebooted to see if it would re-calibrate somehow back down to 3g, but it didn't. I flashed the latest gapps package, and boom, right back down to 2 bars of 3g. Anybody have a similar experience w/ that? Anyone want to make a nandroid real quick and try to re-create?


I'm actually going to see if I can get it to do it again so I can post screenshots.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

InfernoX51 said:


> I'm actually going to see if I can get it to do it again so I can post screenshots.


im going to call unrelated on this. simply because the issue mentioned in this thread has been sufficiently tested to be rom/radio independent by myself and the other posters.


----------



## InfernoX51 (Jan 11, 2012)

k.electron said:


> im going to call unrelated on this. simply because the issue mentioned in this thread has been sufficiently tested to be rom/radio independent by myself and the other posters.


Yea just tried it again and I'm on 3g. Must have been some weird fluke. Meh....


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Donkey80 said:


> hacku is right, Verizon actually admitted this to be a hardware problem when I called to get my replacement today. I was surprised. The lady I spoke with said to expect a box that will include a slip directly regarding the data drop issue, and that it was going to be sent to Samsung at their request. Obviously, she could be full of it...but it was still interesting to hear that. If there is something in the box I get tomorrow, I will post a picture of it.


The second phone I received from VZW, which is the one I have now and works fine, included a printout of the individual tests they performed on the phone to test out Wifi, Bluetooth, 3G and 4G and it showed they all passed. I didn't get that printout with the other phone that was bad and that is the slip she might be referring to.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

hacku said:


> The second phone I received from VZW, which is the one I have now and works fine, included a printout of the individual tests they performed on the phone to test out Wifi, Bluetooth, 3G and 4G and it showed they all passed. I didn't get that printout with the other phone that was bad and that is the slip she might be referring to.


How THAT is interesting. Certified Like New Device?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

hacku said:


> The second phone I received from VZW, which is the one I have now and works fine, included a printout of the individual tests they performed on the phone to test out Wifi, Bluetooth, 3G and 4G and it showed they all passed. I didn't get that printout with the other phone that was bad and that is the slip she might be referring to.


Actually you should post a pic of that. Does it show signal strength tests or what does it show?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well they jacked up my replacement order won't be here till Friday.

Anyway here's a DROID2 GLOBAL for comparison. Time without signal is 0% and all green on indicator bar.

Are there any good signal tracking apps out there that can record over a period of time?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

k.electron said:


> shit... i mean.. wait.. shit.
> 
> hopefully my 'Certified Like New Device' is more 'Like new'
> 
> ...


One is baseband .09 and the other .10.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

swoggler said:


> One is baseband .09 and the other .10.


well that i knew. but are all the 09 stickers like the one on the left and all 10 stickers like the one on the right?


----------



## Donkey80 (Nov 5, 2011)

So far so good on my CLNR. Its a Korean made hardware and baseband version 10. Havent had a drop in 3 hours of use.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Summary
> 1. It is not the software.
> 2. Any combination of Radios flashed to the device wont help.
> 3. 4.0.4. does not fix the problem.
> ...


I really don't feel that's accurate, and it probably is not a good idea for people to keep flaunting around the 'hardware defect' reason so much.

I have my original launch nexus with a .09 baseband, and i HAD data drops. mainly on 4g, but when it dropped, i lost all signal EXCEPT WIFI. I saw a thread saying thats the key to knowing if it is hardware. If you lose wifi when your data drops, it's hardware. If not, it's something else. The problem is that there is a lot of variation in these phones. Some run a bit different then others, some have better screens, and some don't have quiet speakers. I am seeing just as many, if not more, people complaining about their replacements. I saw in another thread, Adrynaline went through 4 i believe. He also has both a .09 and .10 and says there is zero difference in radios. The difference is manufacturing and the .10s some have lower rated CPUs that cannot run notrim kernels (1.4Ghz+) very well.

I went to a VZW store because my constantly dropped, especially when unlocking from deep sleep. Showed them right there, forced them to try a new SIM. My phone works perfectly now. I am not the only one either. I'm seeing people in this actual thread who got cured by a SIM and PRL reset. I'm not saying it's a definite, but everyone should at least try it. Oh, and the 4.0.4 Radios have been awesome and fixed about 80% of people's issues. If you haven't tried them, you really should.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

@busterbrown77. That may be the case , but a phone that out of the box drops all network signals and leaves you without phone calls or messages is completely UNACCEPTABLE ( whether wifi works or not)
Don't forget you're not supposed to root phones or manually install different radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

@laureanop

I Completely agree, my main point was the SIM swap. The 4.0.4 Radios was just an extra thing to try, it's coming out soon enough. My point is that it could be on Verizon's end, and not the phone.
There has been alot of talk about a handshake issue with 4G on microSIM phones. Don't forget that a week before the nexus was released, something happened which fried microSIMs in Droid RAZRs. The same thing is possible here. They could also have given bad SIM cards. It could be a number of things. I have seen alot of people who are fine after a new SIM. Sure enough, that helped me. I'm just putting that out there.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> @laureanop
> 
> I Completely agree, my main point was the SIM swap. The 4.0.4 Radios was just an extra thing to try, it's coming out soon enough. My point is that it could be on Verizon's end, and not the phone.
> There has been alot of talk about a handshake issue with 4G on microSIM phones. Don't forget that a week before the nexus was released, something happened which fried microSIMs in Droid RAZRs. The same thing is possible here. They could also have given bad SIM cards. It could be a number of things. I have seen alot of people who are fine after a new SIM. Sure enough, that helped me. I'm just putting that out there.


Yeah. The sim card could easily be one of the reasons for the network failures in which case I might be screwed again when wirefly sends me the replacement for my wife s gnex , and I have to switch sim cards again. This time I don't care what wirefly says and I'm just gonna take it to a vzw store for initial activation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> I really don't feel that's accurate, and it probably is not a good idea for people to keep flaunting around the 'hardware defect' reason so much.
> 
> I have my original launch nexus with a .09 baseband, and i HAD data drops. mainly on 4g, but when it dropped, i lost all signal EXCEPT WIFI. I saw a thread saying thats the key to knowing if it is hardware. If you lose wifi when your data drops, it's hardware. If not, it's something else. The problem is that there is a lot of variation in these phones. Some run a bit different then others, some have better screens, and some don't have quiet speakers. I am seeing just as many, if not more, people complaining about their replacements. I saw in another thread, Adrynaline went through 4 i believe. He also has both a .09 and .10 and says there is zero difference in radios. The difference is manufacturing and the .10s some have lower rated CPUs that cannot run notrim kernels (1.4Ghz+) very well.
> 
> I went to a VZW store because my constantly dropped, especially when unlocking from deep sleep. Showed them right there, forced them to try a new SIM. My phone works perfectly now. I am not the only one either. I'm seeing people in this actual thread who got cured by a SIM and PRL reset. I'm not saying it's a definite, but everyone should at least try it. Oh, and the 4.0.4 Radios have been awesome and fixed about 80% of people's issues. If you haven't tried them, you really should.


Have you not read this thread? Are you basing your opinion on every other thread except this one? Read and you will see that most of us tried the radios and sim replacement prior to turning it in for a new one.

PLUS, why would anyone care to mess around with radio flashing, rom swapping, sim replacing if they were still within the worry free guarantee or if they were covered by a warranty? That is like me going an purchasing a TV and not getting a crisp image or not getting an image at all! Then when trying to understand why someone telling me "oh you just need to unlock it, gain root access, and flash these tuners." Why bother? This phone should work straight out of the box and if it doesn't then take it back and get another one that does. Always remember step 9


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> I really don't feel that's accurate, and it probably is not a good idea for people to keep flaunting around the 'hardware defect' reason so much.
> 
> I have my original launch nexus with a .09 baseband, and i HAD data drops. mainly on 4g, but when it dropped, i lost all signal EXCEPT WIFI. I saw a thread saying thats the key to knowing if it is hardware. If you lose wifi when your data drops, it's hardware. If not, it's something else. The problem is that there is a lot of variation in these phones. Some run a bit different then others, some have better screens, and some don't have quiet speakers. I am seeing just as many, if not more, people complaining about their replacements. I saw in another thread, Adrynaline went through 4 i believe. He also has both a .09 and .10 and says there is zero difference in radios. The difference is manufacturing and the .10s some have lower rated CPUs that cannot run notrim kernels (1.4Ghz+) very well.
> 
> I went to a VZW store because my constantly dropped, especially when unlocking from deep sleep. Showed them right there, forced them to try a new SIM. My phone works perfectly now. I am not the only one either. I'm seeing people in this actual thread who got cured by a SIM and PRL reset. I'm not saying it's a definite, but everyone should at least try it. Oh, and the 4.0.4 Radios have been awesome and fixed about 80% of people's issues. If you haven't tried them, you really should.


it has been sufficiently demonstrated that this particular problem is independent of radio software. yes wifi stays connected but thats because the wifi handling and cellular handling are 2 different things handled by 2 different hardware modules. a cellphone shouldnt drop cell signal.. irrespective of whether it holds on to a wifi signal,

on other news: day 2 of my CLNR and it seems to work flawlessly just like my other nexus.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Have you not read this thread? Are you basing your opinion on every other thread except this one? Read and you will see that most of us tried the radios and sim replacement prior to turning it in for a new one.
> 
> PLUS, why would anyone care to mess around with radio flashing, rom swapping, sim replacing if they were still within the worry free guarantee or if they were covered by a warranty? That is like me going an purchasing a TV and not getting a crisp image or not getting an image at all! Then when trying to understand why someone telling me "oh you just need to unlock it, gain root access, and flash these tuners." Why bother? This phone should work straight out of the box and if it doesn't then take it back and get another one that does. Always remember step 9


what we have here seems to be a collection of real issues which cause the network woes for a lot of users :

. New 4g network.
. Hardware defects and variances
. Software issues in the radio files
. 4g and 3g coverage
. Sim card and phone swapping
. Vzw lack of knowledge when dealing with the above mentioned issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Have you not read this thread? Are you basing your opinion on every other thread except this one? Read and you will see that most of us tried the radios and sim replacement prior to turning it in for a new one.
> 
> PLUS, why would anyone care to mess around with radio flashing, rom swapping, sim replacing if they were still within the worry free guarantee or if they were covered by a warranty? That is like me going an purchasing a TV and not getting a crisp image or not getting an image at all! Then when trying to understand why someone telling me "oh you just need to unlock it, gain root access, and flash these tuners." Why bother? This phone should work straight out of the box and if it doesn't then take it back and get another one that does. Always remember step 9


When i stated that people IN THIS THREAD have had success with a SIM swap, it is implied that i did. I've also posted before. If YOU actually read, in my second post, I said that the 4.0.4 radios is a extra thing to try it all else fails. The SIM swap is really what i was talking about.

@k.electron
Yes, i've seen this, but in other threads, I have heard from developers that know way more about the hardware than I do, and that is what they are saying. In my experience, it was right. I almost went in for a replacement, but i'm glad i didn't after all the horror stories about messed up displays and speakers etc.

My main point is that it's not really right to assume that all of these phones have a hardware issue. Don't get me wrong, I've seen a couple videos, and there clearly are. But if a huge number of the phones themselves had radio issues, I have a really hard time believing that they all passed VZW's testing. Verizon has had a ton of network issues lately. It's very possible that they are related. I found some really good info on how the network could be the problem, and also the sim. Here's one link:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/19/this-is-why-your-verizon-galaxy-nexus-or-other-4g-lte-vzw-phone-is-losing-data-signal/

There has also been a lot of talk saying that VZW's first Nokia SIM cards were terrible, and that it could be the cause (which was the reason for the razr sim cards getting fried). If you constantly keep saying 'hardware defect', everyone will start to assume their phone is defective if they ever lose service. That's clearly not the case.

As for why bother with a sim? My phone isn't just a phone, and i use it for a lot of things. Having to move it all back is simply an annoying waste of time. Especially if the replacement is even worse than the phone i got replaced, therefore repeating the whole thing. As a person who went through 6 thunderbolt's I can say that it's worth it to keep the new phone you bought. I don't care what verizon tells people, their 'certified like new' replacements are terrible. If you were assured a new phone, I suppose it's fine. However, I feel a majority of people here are out of the 30 day replacement window. It's a matter of choice, but even after 6 thunderbolts, they never gave me a new one. Their new policies are terrible, and I would try anything to avoid it.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> When i stated that people IN THIS THREAD have had success with a SIM swap, it is implied that i did. I've also posted before. If YOU actually read, in my second post, I said that the 4.0.4 radios is a extra thing to try it all else fails. The SIM swap is really what i was talking about.
> 
> @k.electron
> Yes, i've seen this, but in other threads, I have heard from developers that know way more about the hardware than I do, and that is what they are saying. In my experience, it was right. I almost went in for a replacement, but i'm glad i didn't after all the horror stories about messed up displays and speakers etc.
> ...


You are missing the point.
Nobody said all the GNex are bad.
Of course people should try other troubleshooting steps before demanding a replacement.
My post was directed at people who have tried the simple troubleshooting steps like sum swap, handshake reset, etc.
As far as Verizon's network to blame, if it were the 4g network then when I lost service I would have at least got 3g or 1x not nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't want to get a new phone either but fortunately I know how to do a backup. Anyone talking about flashing ROMS and Radios should know how to which would mean turning your phone in for a new one wouldn't matter. As soon as I got my replacement I unlocked it, rooted it, and through my restore image on the sd card and was back up and running like nothing happened.


----------



## jackattack (Dec 20, 2011)

I just saw this thread for the first time and I just want to add that I had the exact same experience as the OP. First replacement was way worse than the original phone but the second replacement is flawless. Works perfectly. FWIW.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> When i stated that people IN THIS THREAD have had success with a SIM swap, it is implied that i did. I've also posted before. If YOU actually read, in my second post, I said that the 4.0.4 radios is a extra thing to try it all else fails. The SIM swap is really what i was talking about.
> 
> @k.electron
> Yes, i've seen this, but in other threads, I have heard from developers that know way more about the hardware than I do, and that is what they are saying. In my experience, it was right. I almost went in for a replacement, but i'm glad i didn't after all the horror stories about messed up displays and speakers etc.
> ...


i see your point, which is why clarity is paramount. lets outline the issue in this thread with respect to your points.

1. you could get a shit CLNR - true, but when you have a phone that is severely handicapped in its most basic usage, there is not much choice.
2. not all phones have hardware issues and verizon can have network problems - again true, but the issue we are facing here, me particularly is that one of my phones is bad. how did i conclude its the hardware? i have 2 nexii, one of which is performing just fine and the other is having issues. now why do i zero in on the hardware - i've tried all the versions of radios, including hybrids, swapped sim between the two, and ran ping tests for long periods of time to rule out all elements. in the end, no matter what radio combo and sim i used, my bad phone dropped cellular signal about 10-30 times an hour and my good phone did not drop at all. just to be absolutely sure, ive tried this both in 3g and 4g zones.
3. why sim isnt bad? - yes sim may be bad, try swapping a sim and see if that solves your problem, which i did between my 2 phones. it wasnt the problem.
4. policies about CLNR - yes its a bit shitty, but think of it this way. verizon isnt really obligated to give u a CLNR or a new. just like any product you would have to contact the manufacturer and samsung takes about 5 weeks to fix a phone. not to mention its you used phone that gets fixed and sent back. the CLNR is almost like that except u get it in 5 days and get to keep using ur old one in the meantime if it kinda works. they get returns, they need to deal with that inventory, and this is how they do. my CLNR is free from any noticeable use sign, and is performing very well, so i have no complaints. and yeah, u could get a bad replacement, but considering how acute this problem is, your CLNR would have to be really shitty, not to mention, u can keep getting replacements till u find a winner. what is sad is that samsung has so many bad ones floating around.

that being said, the second nexus came to replace a droid x2, which was excellent build quality wise, kudos to motorola, now only if they unlocked their god damn shitty bootloaders they could compete with samsung and force samsung to up their quality.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry but what's a CLNR?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Sorry but what's a CLNR?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Certified Like New Replacement.

When you have had your phone for over 30 days, they give you that for a replacement. It's a phone that is returned, they replace the outer shell, but they do test it alot though..


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

k.electron said:


> i see your point, which is why clarity is paramount. lets outline the issue in this thread with respect to your points.
> 
> 1. you could get a shit CLNR - true, but when you have a phone that is severely handicapped in its most basic usage, there is not much choice.
> 2. not all phones have hardware issues and verizon can have network problems - again true, but the issue we are facing here, me particularly is that one of my phones is bad. how did i conclude its the hardware? i have 2 nexii, one of which is performing just fine and the other is having issues. now why do i zero in on the hardware - i've tried all the versions of radios, including hybrids, swapped sim between the two, and ran ping tests for long periods of time to rule out all elements. in the end, no matter what radio combo and sim i used, my bad phone dropped cellular signal about 10-30 times an hour and my good phone did not drop at all. just to be absolutely sure, ive tried this both in 3g and 4g zones.
> ...


Exactly. Glad it worked out for you, but i just wanted to clarify so everyone reading that doesn't start freaking out. As for verizon's policy.. while I don't like it, It is fair in a way... The period is actually 15 days, which i find insane. I feel that should at least be 2 months. It's basically a new phone, it should be treated as such, but maybe it's just my horrible experience with CLNRs.

In general though, the whole situation sucks. Verizon really needs to get this fixed.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey 'busterbrown77',

Let's create a Galaxy Nexus data loss troubleshooting tree. Then we can agree and give people a clear direction of where to go. It can have multiple directions to take and all paths will lead in one clear solution. That is a magnificent working Galaxy Nexus. What say ye?


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Hey 'busterbrown77',
> 
> Let's create a Galaxy Nexus data loss troubleshooting tree. Then we can agree and give people a clear direction of where to go. It can have multiple directions to take and all paths will lead in one clear solution. That is a magnificent working Galaxy Nexus. What say ye?


i can put in a guide for doing ping with different radio combinations to test if its a hardware or software issue.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

That would be awesome! We need to get a shared document going so we can produce a real polished product.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

That would be a great idea because I'm dealing with this now and have tried everything just like all of you but for some reason 4.0.1 radio works the best...still no 3g handover, 4g or nothing, go to open an app with full service then bam, no service. Anyone ever own a droid charge? I wonder if they have this issue....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my wife's replacement , activated it and no network problems whatsoever . So the issue is narrowed down to two possible causes :
.problems when swapping sim cards
.hardware defects

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

swoggler said:


> Hey 'busterbrown77',
> 
> Let's create a Galaxy Nexus data loss troubleshooting tree. Then we can agree and give people a clear direction of where to go. It can have multiple directions to take and all paths will lead in one clear solution. That is a magnificent working Galaxy Nexus. What say ye?


And possibly forward the results to Samsung. It certainly couldn't hurt. Anyone have a contact there?


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

Received replacement yesterday. One day going strong and no drops yet. This one is Korean made, but so was my first one. This one does have a grainier screen with lowest brightness on a solid whit background. If that is my trade off, I guess I'll take it, but I shouldn't have to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok I have a flow chart built. Anyone wanting to participate hit me up on Google + or send me your email address and I will share the document with you.


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

So is this really the only option? Get a refurb?? I've been experiencing these same issues, and sometimes a reboot or battery pull helps, but lately its been happening multiple times a day.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

thekylebrody said:


> So is this really the only option? Get a refurb?? I've been experiencing these same issues, and sometimes a reboot or battery pull helps, but lately its been happening multiple times a day.


Well you should first do this:
1. Call Verizon and see if they can do something on there end to improve your connection.
2. Go to Verizon and get them to swap out your sim.
3. If you are rooted, try flashing some of the Radios to see if any of them help.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as #1 above what can they really do ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> As far as #1 above what can they really do ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When I called in to them they transferred me to tech support where they looked at how my phone was communicating with the network. Then they had me turn my phone off and they reset something and had me bring it back up. It worked for a little while with me and then it was shit again.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

My first GN dropped 4G signal every couple of minutes in a strong coverage area. I exchanged it for another one within the first week and the new one does not drop at all. I used the same sim from my original phone so that told me the sim was not the problem. It had to be hardware related.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

So here is the guide to running ping tests.

Necessary Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage to your phone/data/brain or anything else really. This method does consume some data from your cellular data plan. It should be a small amount, nevertheless you should know.

Prerequisites: To isolate the problem you must be able to swap out your radio. Which means you must be able to unlock your bootloader. If that is not your thing, this guide is probably not for you. Unlocking the bootloader is easily reversible. Proceed here to unlock your bootloader. You don't need to root if you don't want to. Just unlock the bootloader.
Basic knowledge of how to use fastboot is also required, because I don't like or recommend flashing radio zips created by random people. Learning to flash using fastboot is easy and will go a long way.

Resources needed:
Terminal Emulator available here.
Radio thread available here.
*Step 1:*
Fastboot flash a radio combination and find a place where your phone can sit for a couple of hours that has good data signal.

*Step 2:*
Install terminal emulator. It's free and doesn't need any special configuration. Open terminal emulator.

*Step 3:*
This is important: TURN OFF WIFI.

*Step 4:*
Type in the command

```
<br />
cd sdcard<br />
```
and press return to navigate to the sdcard directory. By default terminal emulator begins in /









*Step 5:*
Type in command
Type in the command

```
<br />
ping www.google.com > output.log<br />
```
and press return to ping google every second and store the output in a file called output.log in the sdcard root. The reason we redirect the output is so that it sends all the successful pings to the file and only shows the failed ones.









*Step 6:*
Wait for the signal to drop. When the signal drops you will see a stream of

```
<br />
ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable<br />
```
If you catch it in the act you will also see the signal bars triangle go solid grey without any bars or 4g/3g symbols. If that happens, you have basically lost all signal.









Sometimes the problem happens as quickly into the test as a couple of minutes, sometimes it takes longer.

*Step 7:*
Try multiple radio combinations. You can go both radio and cdma from the same version (e.g. 4.0.3) or try making your own hybrid (e.g. 4.0.3 radio with 4.0.4 cdma). If you find that multiple radio packages have the same issue, then its either your sim or your phone. Try the same process with a different sim and if it still loses signal, it is the hardware. Get a replacement.

You may delete /sdcard/output.log when you are done.

If you are considering a replacement, remember to restore your original phone to factory using this.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I started having this problem only after flashing a new radio and 4.0.4 rom


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I ran that terminal emulator command and had the network unreachable message so now to find some free time to complain to Verizon


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bnib replacement on 3g. Stock. Signal seems better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Elvis_Marmaduke said:


> Well I ran that terminal emulator command and had the network unreachable message so now to find some free time to complain to Verizon


glad i could help.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been noticing my phone losing signal and am thinking about sending mine in for a replacement. What are some good points to tell the Customer Service people when I call? lol


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

That you are on a 24 month contract and are paying 24x whatever per month for a device you can't utilize properly. Plus whatever you shelled out for the equipment

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I have been noticing my phone losing signal and am thinking about sending mine in for a replacement. What are some good points to tell the Customer Service people when I call? lol


Exactly that lol tell them your data drops too. Howeverrrr if you really wanted a new phone you could make a backup of your current setup, save it on your desktop/whatever and flash all the wrong things if you catch my drift


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Burn this into your brain.

"that is not acceptable"

Be gentle but firm about it. You deserve a device that works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

ETA: decided to jump on my PC to expound upon my answer. Take it or leave it

Here's the state of the modern consumer (cough...sheeple): "I feel LUCKY to give you MY money every month for the latest herpaderp, 
regardless of whether it actually works reliably or not because WOW you have GREAT customer service!"

State of the old (sane) consumer:

1. YOU should feel lucky that I am YOUR customer and not someone else's, because I can vote with my dollars
2. the best Customer "Service" is never having to use it.

Insist they make it right. A lot of people will say (incorrectly) that The Very Big Corporation of America owe's you nothing because you
are just one customer out of a bajillion. Well...f*#* a buncha that. What's right is right.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I'll have to give them a call when I get a chance and see what I can have done about this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

